# Network Manager Can't connect, but wpa_gui can

## evlich

Hello --

I have been having some difficulties with NetworkManager and I'm trying to get ideas on how to debug them. Most networks, NetworkManager connects to perfectly fine, even some networks that wpa_gui never seems to connect to. But some networks (like my home network), NetworkManager completely fails on. dmesg is filled with:

```
[ 3705.409919] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[ 3706.752479] wlan0: authenticate with 00:1c:10:06:27:7c

[ 3706.772307] wlan0: send auth to 00:1c:10:06:27:7c (try 1/3)

[ 3706.784592] wlan0: authenticated

[ 3706.795750] wlan0: associate with 00:1c:10:06:27:7c (try 1/3)

[ 3706.798027] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:10:06:27:7c (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=4)

[ 3706.798157] wlan0: associated

[ 3706.799999] wlan0: disassociating from 00:1c:10:06:27:7c by local choice (reason=3)

[ 3706.826350] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:1c:10:06:27:7c by local choice (reason=3)

[ 3706.827062] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[ 3708.169501] wlan0: authenticate with 00:1c:10:06:27:7c

[ 3708.189537] wlan0: send auth to 00:1c:10:06:27:7c (try 1/3)

[ 3708.193377] wlan0: authenticated

[ 3708.203878] wlan0: associate with 00:1c:10:06:27:7c (try 1/3)

[ 3708.227540] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:10:06:27:7c (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=4)

[ 3708.227671] wlan0: associated

[ 3708.228352] wlan0: disassociating from 00:1c:10:06:27:7c by local choice (reason=3)

[ 3708.254479] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:1c:10:06:27:7c by local choice (reason=3)

[ 3708.255026] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[ 3709.597825] wlan0: authenticate with 00:1c:10:06:27:7c

[ 3709.617625] wlan0: send auth to 00:1c:10:06:27:7c (try 1/3)

[ 3709.621293] wlan0: authenticated

[ 3709.632037] wlan0: associate with 00:1c:10:06:27:7c (try 1/3)

[ 3709.648895] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:10:06:27:7c (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=4)

[ 3709.649053] wlan0: associated

[ 3709.650448] wlan0: disassociating from 00:1c:10:06:27:7c by local choice (reason=3)

[ 3709.676674] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:1c:10:06:27:7c by local choice (reason=3)

[ 3709.677096] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

```

I thought that NetworkManager used the same network configurations (not wireless points, but driver configuration) under the hood. Does anyone have any ideas how to start debugging this problem?

Thanks.

----------

## evlich

I've been digging into this a little bit more and I'm wondering if it could be due to NetworkManager generating -Dwext rather than -Dnl80211; i.e. /etc/conf.d/net says:

```

#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

wpa_supplicant_wlan1="-Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

###### Connection Configuration ######

#----------------------------------

auto_beroe="true"

config_beroe="dhcp"

enable_ipv6_beroe="false"

#----------------------------------

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

```

Is there a way to get NetworkManager to use -Dnl80211?

Thanks.

----------

